# c&c watches



## y75stingray (Mar 2, 2010)

How does this shot look to you? does it look professional? I realize some of the blending isint quite perfect yet and there are one or two hot spots on the steel watches.


http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx336/y75stingray/equipe-ad.jpg?t=1267564063


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 8, 2010)

good start....composition could be tighter.....look at some watch catalogs and see what is done there...then use that as a guide....those watch photographers have been doing it for years....I can't see enough detail, but nice try


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 8, 2010)

You tilted the camera right but the 12 is on the left so to me it makes the watches appear upside down.


----------



## kkamin (Mar 8, 2010)

It looks like 30% of the way there to me.  The lighting isn't showing the forms very well, it looks like you lit it fairly hard from the front.  The background color muddies the image too much imo and it looks like you are using felt or some loosely textured cloth--it doesn't play well off the refined textures of the watches.  The left most watch isn't standing upright either.  I'm giving a tough love crit because you placed this in the business section.


----------



## y75stingray (Mar 8, 2010)

kkamin said:


> I'm giving a tough love crit because you placed this in the business section.


 
I appreciate that! why would I post these if i wanted a lie. This is my buissiness and I'm trying to learn it as quickly as I can. It's only been three months since I first picked up a dslr. I hope to have better photos to show off soon, Thanks for the honesty it's very appreciated.


----------



## roma77 (Mar 10, 2010)

composition is a little loose....watches could be just a little tighter.  seems a bit soft to me too.  quite a bit of dead space, unless that's intended for graphics and/or text in those areas.  watches don't seem to be lit properly, so they are rather flat and lacking "pop" detail.  learning as you go probably isn't the best way to go into this business.  photographers are a dime a dozen, and most get by on that, but to have real staying power and solid client base, you have to know how to back it up with your skills, expertise, and reputation, unless you want to be mediocre like some.  i would suggest, at the very least, getting some working experience and education experience under your belt first.  just a suggestion.  cheers!


----------



## roma77 (Mar 10, 2010)

to add.....this is a good place to be for a lot of good information.  i suggest also taking a look at some solid photographers' websites on here.  one excellent, excellent example is christiephoto.com.....take a good look at his product shots.....pay close attention to how and where light falls on everyday things as you walk around in your environment.  doing that helped me a lot in knowing how to place my lights in the studio.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 10, 2010)

only 3 months..pretty good...there's a little trick with watches that the pros use....take them to a jeweler and have the crystals removed....then you can light the faces better without reflection in the crystals....I've done this many times for department store catalogs.....moving forward!


----------



## C.Lloyd (Apr 3, 2010)

The front watch is the only one that is in focus. And I'm pretty sure I can see ghosting around the reflections. I assume that's from trying to make the reflections 'pop' in PP. I'd also get some props for the watches so that they sit level, not only left to right (which one isn't) but also front to back. Which would be holding the band off the table so that the reflection doesn't lean backwards. I'm also thrown by the camera tilt combined with the 12 facing downward.


----------



## flea77 (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice try for this early in your shooting. A few points I would make in addition to the above:

1) The whole thing is off center, you need to move the composition a bit to the right.
2) Not one watch in the bunch is "sharp"
3) It looks like you edited the jpg and it shows (see the weird discoloration below the third watch?), be sure you shoot in raw and output to jpg when finished.
4) The watch faces are not on the same plane. The first is tilted a bit to the left, the second looks good, the third is again a little to the left, and the forth may be as well.
5) I think I see some hard reflections from the light on the back two, in the lower left corner of the crystals. Maybe the light was too far forward of these two?

Hope this helps!

Allan


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 6, 2010)

Overall, it looks cool, BUT
I would recommend you to make the watches bigger in size! They don't seem to be the "topic" of the picture, but just a random thing.
Also, why did you turn them diagonally? Maybe it's better to make them lie straight, moreover you don't have the horizon line....
and also, I would make the background color cleaner, you know,...

one tone  lighter, and then the reflection would be more distinct!
Best regarsd!


----------

